# Wie eine Doppelsteckdose verdrahten??



## Knogle (7. Juli 2015)

Moin

Habe in meiner Bude bisher nur eine einzelne Steckdose installiert, moechte jedoch so eine Doppelsteckdose einbauen.

Jedoch habe ich nur 1 dreiadriges Kabel, und ich braeuchte hier bei diese Steckdose ja 2 3 adrige Kabel, gibts da irgendeinen Kniffel?


----------



## WarPilot (7. Juli 2015)

Du machst eine Steckbrücke von einen Innenleben zum anderen.


----------



## Knogle (7. Juli 2015)

Koennte ich eigentlich auch einfach 3 Draehte von der einen Seite zur anderen machen?


----------



## Körschgen (7. Juli 2015)

Mal davon abgesehen das sowas nur Elektriker dürfen:
Du schließt die linke mit dem ankommenden Kabel an und brückst mit Draht intern au die zweite.
Also Braun an den linken kontakt der linken dose und eine Verbindung vom linken Kontakt linke Dose zum linken Kontakt rechte Dose, bei den anderen beiden genauso.


----------



## Bioschnitzel (7. Juli 2015)

Lass das mal ein Elektriker machen, wegen Versicherung, da gehts evtl um Menschenleben


----------



## shootme55 (7. Juli 2015)

Aber wenn du das nicht weist solltest vielleicht besser die Finger davon lassen. Nicht vergessen: Entweder starre Drähte oder bei Litzendrähten Adernendhülsen aufklemmen! 

Und wie schon gesagt, ist dein Risiko wegen Versicherung etc. Zur Sicherheit sei angemerkt, ich bin kein Elektriker, Angaben ohne Gewähr!

Vereinfacht hab ich die Erdung in grün gezeichnet, sollte eigentlich Grün/Gelb sein. Braun ist Masse, Blau ist Phase.

Oder du steckst einfach einen Verteiler an.


----------



## Knogle (7. Juli 2015)

shootme55 schrieb:


> Aber wenn du das nicht weist solltest vielleicht besser die Finger davon lassen. Nicht vergessen: Entweder starre Drähte oder bei Litzendrähten Adernendhülsen aufklemmen!
> 
> Und wie schon gesagt, ist dein Risiko wegen Versicherung etc.
> 
> Vereinfacht hab ich die Erdung in grün gezeichnet, sollte eigentlich Grün/Gelb sein. Braun ist Masse, Blau ist Phase



Okay so wie aufn Bild hab ichs mir irgnedwie auch gedacht

Also d.h. das man eigentlich jede Elektroninstallation von nem Elektriker machen lassen muss? o.O
Muss ich nun mein halbes Haus abreissen und von nem Elektriker neu machen lassen oder wie?^^ Weil ich habe alles von Verteilerkasten bis Durchlauferhitzer selbst gemacht^^

Oder kann man das abnehmen lassen?


----------



## Nils16866 (7. Juli 2015)

So in etwa


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Nils16866 (7. Juli 2015)

Oh da ist schon ein Bild und vorallen viel fachmännischer


----------



## shootme55 (7. Juli 2015)

Ich weis nicht wies in Deutschland ist. In Österreich brauchst bei Änderungen an Elektroinstallationen einen Prüfbericht gem. ÖVE, ÖNORM E8049-1 und ÖNORM EN62305 bzw. VEXAT oder eventuell auch Blitzschutz etc. von einem befugten Techniker.



Nils16866 schrieb:


> Oh da ist schon ein Bild und vorallen viel fachmännischer



Danke, aber ich hab nur ganz fachmännisch den Borstenpinsel von MS Paint genommen


----------



## Nils16866 (7. Juli 2015)

Ein Glück das ich Physio bin und kein Elektriker


----------



## DKK007 (7. Juli 2015)

Knogle schrieb:


> Also d.h. das man eigentlich jede Elektroninstallation von nem Elektriker machen lassen muss? o.O
> Muss ich nun mein halbes Haus abreissen und von nem Elektriker neu machen lassen oder wie?^^ Weil ich habe alles von Verteilerkasten bis Durchlauferhitzer selbst gemacht^^
> 
> Oder kann man das abnehmen lassen?



Bei uns ist die Verkabelung auch manuell. Jedoch wird der Anschluss am Sicherungskasten o.ä. vom Elektriker vorgenommen und die Leitungen vor dem Anschluss nochmal durchgeprüft.


----------



## shootme55 (7. Juli 2015)

Bin auch kein Elektriker sondern Baumeister. Deswegen weis ich zwar welches Formular man braucht weil ich sie für die Sachverständigengutachten brauche, aber das wars auch schon.


----------



## Körschgen (7. Juli 2015)

Du darfst nichts in Betrieb nehmen, um es kurz zu formulieren.
Allein schon weil du sehr wahrscheinlich nicht das richtige Messgerät hast um eine VDE Prüfung durchzuführen.
Du kannst dir alles von einem Elektriker abnehmen und messen lassen.


----------



## Knogle (7. Juli 2015)

Old-Knitterhemd schrieb:


> Du darfst nichts in Betrieb nehmen, um es kurz zu formulieren.
> Allein schon weil du sehr wahrscheinlich nicht das richtige Messgerät hast um eine VDE Prüfung durchzuführen.
> Du kannst dir alles von einem Elektriker abnehmen und messen lassen.


Also darf ich auch die Sachen die ich schon gebaut habe nicht mehr in Betrieb nehmen? 

Ist ja komisch weil man ja immer wieder diese Guides findet wie man bei sich Zuhaus Sachen macht undso >.<

Habs jetzt hingekriegt, jedoch sieht das ziemlich wild aus
Ich mach mal ein Bild davon


----------



## shootme55 (7. Juli 2015)

Nur weil du ein Internetvideo findest in dem dir einer erklärt wie mans macht heißt das noch lange nicht dass du das darfst. Du darfst auch nicht mit Sprengstoff hantieren auch wenn der lustige Pyrotechniker bei Galileo damit die Gartenhütte in die Luft sprengt!

Grundsätzlich, und das sagt einem der Hausverstand ,ist es so: Alles was die Sicherheit von Leben und Eigentum nicht beeinträchtigt darf man i.d.R. selber machen. Soll heißen:

Wände neu streichen: Kein Problem. 
Gas und Stromleitungen: Hat der Amateur normalerweise nix zu suchen...


----------



## Knogle (7. Juli 2015)

Was kostet sowas denn die Elektroinstallationen in der Bude abnehmen zu lassen?


----------



## HordyH (7. Juli 2015)

Sorry aber wenn man bei sowas fragen muss dann sollte man gefälligst die finger davon lassen.


----------



## Malkolm (7. Juli 2015)

Nach geltender Rechtslage muss jegliche Installation, Reparatur und Instandhaltung am öffentlichen Stromnetz von fachkundigen Personen durchgeführt werden. Die entsprechenden Normen und Vorschriften sind dabei einzuhalten.

Die Definition der fachkundigen Person dabei so:



> _Die Anforderung der fachlichen Ausbildung für bestimmte  Tätigkeiten auf dem Gebiet der Elektrotechnik ist in der Regel durch den  Abschluss einer der nachstehend genannten Ausbildungsgänge des  jeweiligen Arbeitsgebietes der Elektrotechnik erfüllt:_
> 
> _a) Ausbildung in einem anerkannten Ausbildungsberuf zum Gesellen/Facharbeiter_,
> _b) Ausbildung zum Handwerksmeister_,
> ...



Es gibt auch Ausnahmen bzw. Erweiterungen davon, beispielsweise bist du als Dipl. Physiker ebenfalls Fachmann in obigem Sinne und entsprechend würden dann Installationen als fachmännisch durchgeführt gelten.


Das ganze ist aber insofern fraglich, als das du entsprechend sogar selber nichteinmal eine Lampe anbringen oder eine kaputte Steckdose/Lichtschalter tauschen dürftest. Zumal man überall im Netz (z.B. auch prominent auf den Seiten großer Baumarktketten) große Tutorials findet wie man im eigenen Heim so ziemlich alles was mit Elektro zu tun hat machen soll (z.B: https://www.hornbach.de/cms/de/de/p...nstallation.html?WT.srch=1&WT.mc_id=de15am069).
Man kann und darf überall als Laie entsprechendes Material kaufen und erhält auch meist bebilderte Anleitungen dazu (die ein wirklicher Fachmann sicher nicht benötigt).

Etwas vergleichsweise einfaches wie aus einer Einfach- eine Doppeldose zu machen ist dir zwar als Laie nicht erlaubt, in der Praxis wird dir aber niemand an den Karren pissen wenn du es doch machst.

Ansonsten: Eine Technikerstunde in einer westdeutschen Stadt kostet ca. 35€ Netto. Dazu Anfahrt und Material. Den mißbilligenden, manchmal auch mitleidigen Blick des Technikers auf dich, der du nicht im Stande warst sowas selber zu machen bekommst du übrigens frei Haus dazu


----------



## Rapante_Rapante (11. Juli 2015)

Knogle schrieb:


> Jedoch habe ich nur 1 dreiadriges Kabel, und ich braeuchte hier bei diese Steckdose ja 2 3 adrige Kabel, gibts da irgendeinen Kniffel?





Knogle schrieb:


> Muss ich nun mein halbes Haus abreissen und von nem Elektriker neu machen lassen oder wie?^^ Weil ich habe alles von Verteilerkasten bis Durchlauferhitzer selbst gemacht^^



Falls das so sein sollte würde ich einen Abriss ernsthaft in Erwägung ziehen.


----------



## Knogle (11. Juli 2015)

Rapante_Rapante schrieb:


> Falls das so sein sollte würde ich einen Abriss ernsthaft in Erwägung ziehen.



Naja sagen wir mal so, ich habe das meiste hier erst selbst in Gang gekriegt

Anfangs als hier alles von dem Bauunternehmen verkabelt wurde, war z.B. auf dem PE Leiter Saft, und auf dem Schwarzen Kabel wieder nicht
Habe deswegen schon mehrmals einen gewischt bekommen weil aufn PE Strom war, deshalb habe ich alles neu gemacht 

Der FI Schalter war damals zwar vorhanden, aber auch nur "optisch" da er nicht angeschlossen war, durfte ich auch selber machen


----------



## S754 (11. Juli 2015)

Ach Leute, übertreibt es nicht. Früher war das üblich, da hat man noch ein ganzes Haus von Grund auf selber gebaut und auch die Elektroinstallationen selber gemacht.


----------



## Körschgen (11. Juli 2015)

Jo und was man da manchmal zu Gesicht bekommt ist alles andere als gut.
Vor allem wenn da über die Jahre nachgebastelt und beigestrickt wird, von Leuten die überhaupt keine ahnung haben.
Und wenn man schon nachfragen muss ob es einen Trick gibt eine Doppelsteckdose anzuschließen, dann würde ich bestimmt nicht eine Fi Installation selbst durchführen.
Am liebsten sind mir die mit einpoligem Prüfschraubendreher unterwegs sind und die Schutzleiter in den abzweigdosen auseinander ruppen weil das Ding leuchtet wenn man es dran hält...


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 123355 (11. Juli 2015)

Ja früher war alles besser  Bin selber Automatiker und die Hausinstalltion überlässt man einen Spezialisten die eine Bewilligung haben. Das gleiche in vielen anderen Bereichen.


----------



## S754 (11. Juli 2015)

Früher war alles besser!


----------



## Rapante_Rapante (12. Juli 2015)

Ich bin nicht grundsätzlich dagegen auch als Heimwerker gewisse Dinge selbst zu machen, das kommt immer auf die Fähigkeiten an. Den Grund für meine Skepsis habe ich zitiert und den hat auch Old-Knitterhemd erwähnt. Ne ganze Bude verkabeln und dann an einer Doppelsteckdose scheitern? Ne, sowas würde ich wohl nicht abnehmen wollen.


----------



## -Kerby- (12. Juli 2015)

Da haste nicht ganz unrecht 

Ich persönlich habe in unserer Eigentumswohnung Unterputzverteilerdosen verlegt sowie Unterputzleitungen.
Ich habe mich aber dementsprechend vorher bei erfahrenen befreundeten Elektroniker informiert, die mir sagten, auf welche Details ich achten muss (eine gewisse Erfahrung mit dem "Bauwesen" und der Elektrotechnik im Allgemeinen habe ich natürlich mitgebracht).

Ich war aber letztendlich froh, dass ich es selber gemacht habe, weil ich einen Pfusch am Bau (mal wieder) selber erkennen konnte, indem man eine Gewischt bekomme hat, sobald man den PE Leiter im Badezimmer berührt hat, was ja nicht soll. Da hatte doch tatsächlich ein Fachmann den PE Leiter mit einem L1 Leiter verbunden...
D.h. stecke zB ein Gerät mit äußerer metallischen Ummantelung rein und autsch ^^
Ich will mich nicht erinnern, wieviele Fehler ich hier überall entdeckt habe... Kabel für die Rigipsdeckenbeleuchtungen waren eingeklemmt zwischen den Leisten zB... Ohje ohje -_-

Soll heissen, Wissen was man macht und was ein Fachmann da treibt, wäre immer sinnvoll, um solchen Problemem aus dem Weg gehen zu können. Arbeiten an der/dem Sicherung/Verteilerkasten würde ich aber nie wagen, zudem die Hauptstromleitung in so einem Fall "gekappt" werden müsste...


----------



## keinnick (12. Juli 2015)

Knogle schrieb:


> Naja sagen wir mal so, ich habe das meiste hier erst selbst in Gang gekriegt
> 
> Anfangs als hier alles von dem Bauunternehmen verkabelt wurde, war z.B. auf dem PE Leiter Saft, und auf dem Schwarzen Kabel wieder nicht
> Habe deswegen schon mehrmals einen gewischt bekommen weil aufn PE Strom war, deshalb habe ich alles neu gemacht
> ...



Warum hast Du das Bauunternehmen nicht nachbessern lassen, sondern hast es selbst "repariert"?


----------



## xTerokx (13. Juli 2015)

shootme55 schrieb:


> Aber wenn du das nicht weist solltest vielleicht besser die Finger davon lassen. Nicht vergessen: Entweder starre Drähte oder bei Litzendrähten Adernendhülsen aufklemmen!
> 
> Und wie schon gesagt, ist dein Risiko wegen Versicherung etc. Zur Sicherheit sei angemerkt, ich bin kein Elektriker, Angaben ohne Gewähr!
> 
> ...


Braun ist die Phase und Blau ist die Masse. Für die Funktion in diesem Fall zwar egal aber wenn du das auch so bei den restlichen Installation im Haus gemacht hast nimmt dir das kein Elektriker ab.


----------



## T-Drive (13. Juli 2015)

Das ist gefährlicher, sträflicher Leichtsinn. 

Deshalb sollten auf so eine Frage keine Ratschläge erteilt werden wenn die Kenntnisse des Fragestellenden sowas von nicht vorhanden sind, sondern auf die Fertigstellung durch eine Fachkraft verwiesen werden.

Schwarz/Braun = Phase, ---- Blau= Null, steht u.U. auch zeitweise unter Spannung, ----Gelb-Grün=Schutzleiter, falls dieser Spannung kriegt MUSS der FI auslösen, und darf unter keinen Umständen z.B. als Lampendraht o.ä. verwendet werden.

 Das ist Grundsätzlich


----------

